# New HK today!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the years, I've owned 7 different HK pistols... So, this is really #8...

Out of all the HKs I have owned, the P2000 was my favorite model. I kinda missed it... I managed to get a good deal online for a new one with night sights with 3 mags.

Best photo I could do with an Ipad camera... Got my ugly innertube piece on it now 










I'm gonna wear it around the house this weekend to make sure it doesn't give me hip issues (I've been carrying a Shield for the past 2.5 years because heavier guns aggravate a back and hip problem I have). If it doesn't, I plan to buy a better smart carry holster that will work for this barrel size.... (the one I have isn't quite deep enough)

It'll probably be next weekend before I get to shoot it, because I banged my hand the other day and it still hurts... So, not gonna leave the house with it until I try it out, obviously...


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I like the look of this pistol over the USPs, but have never handled one. How do you compare the two platform?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I went to the range with it. Put about 200 rounds thru it, with 3 different kinda of JHP.

Gun shoots great. I am very happy with it. No issues. Shot both 2 handed and 1 handed, and also did some double taps and also some DA rounds (couple of mags with every round in double action). The DA is a little heavier than a Beretta 92 with a D spring, but I shot it well.

15 yards is the furthest this indoor range does... I can shoot my 1911s and Beretta 92 better at 15 yards - the HK P2000's barrel is only something like 3.66". But, it shot pretty good at that distance - better than I can do at 15 yards with my Shield. 

I carried it yesterday evening and today - the weight doesn't aggravate my hip issue like the Sig 224 did. It's not as comfortable carrying it as the Shield, but it's also bigger. Still trying to decide if I will buy a holster for it. But, I am keeping it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> I like the look of this pistol over the USPs, but have never handled one. How do you compare the two platform?


I previously had both guns - the USpc 9mm and HP P2000. I have always liked the P2000 more.

When I first got the USPc9, I swore it shot low. No matter what I did, it shot low. I finally benched it, and discovered the sights were fine. It was me. It took me about 700-800 rounds to stop that. I never had that issue with the USPc45 or fullsize USP 9mm I once had.

The P2000 never gave me that issue (the one I previously had at the same time). I shoot the P2000 better. They are very similar, however. And, they take the same mags


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Over the years, I've owned 7 different HK pistols... So, this is really #8...
> 
> Out of all the HKs I have owned, the P2000 was my favorite model. I kinda missed it... I managed to get a good deal online for a new one with night sights with 3 mags.
> 
> ...


OMG! I am not worthy. I would love to have that pistol, but the wife would beat my (you know what) if I spent that much on a pistol. Nice gun!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking gun, its on my wish list.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice pistol - beautiful lines. Enjoy it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I gotta admit that after shooting the gun yesterday, and playing with it today - I like this P2000 more than my PX4. I think it is my fav polymer handgun. 

Now, I still like my 92FS and 1911 Dan Wesson Valor more - but the Valor is not a gun I'd ever likely carry at SAO.

But, the P2000 feels nice.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like you just might have yourself a new EDC. 

Congratulations on acquiring such a nice pistol.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> I previously had both guns - the USpc 9mm and HP P2000. I have always liked the P2000 more.
> 
> When I first got the USPc9, I swore it shot low. No matter what I did, it shot low. I finally benched it, and discovered the sights were fine. It was me. It took me about 700-800 rounds to stop that. I never had that issue with the USPc45 or fullsize USP 9mm I once had.
> 
> The P2000 never gave me that issue (the one I previously had at the same time). I shoot the P2000 better. They are very similar, however. And, they take the same mags


Well it is a fine looking gun. I'd like to get my hands on one just to see how it shoots. You're looks to be a DA model, not the LEM. Is that right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> Well it is a fine looking gun. I'd like to get my hands on one just to see how it shoots. You're looks to be a DA model, not the LEM. Is that right?


Yes, I like DA/SA guns the best.

I have only ever dry fired an LEM trigger - never fired one


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice! One of my favorites especially in 9mm. As a lefty I love the rear mounted de-cocker V3 version. Had a 40 and didn't care for it near as much. Found the USPc in 40 handles much better in my hands. But the 9mm in P2000 is excellent.

T


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am a P30 man myself. I just love the grip on the P30, but I do find myself wanting to try both the USP and P2000. The one issue I have with the P30 V3 is the point where the trigger breaks is so far back. I wish it was 1/4" further forward or even 3/16". Does the P2000 trigger break that far back?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll have to check when I get the chance. But, I am so used to DA/SA guns that I like it. The DA trigger pull seems to be a little shorter than the DA pull on any of my Beretta 92s


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

If you don't mind checking. I will try to find one to try. I think one of the shops I frequent does have a P2000.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not exactly sure how you want to measure it - The trigger is heavy, but the pull is shorter than a Beretta. I shot it uch better in DA than I thought I would. I shot a whole mag in DA for every shot at 7 yards. My target wasn't that much different from the SA shooting. If you stage it right. it's not hard to hit


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just read an online article claiming the P2000 reset is 7mm, while the glock is 3-4mm.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Just read an online article claiming the P2000 reset is 7mm, while the glock is 3-4mm.


I think Glock has one of, if not the, quickest resets on any pistol I've shot, and I've shot a lot! The reset on the HK VP9 is pretty quick, but not sure if it beats the Glock reset. The P226, 92fs, and CZ all have really nice breaks, and pretty quick resets, but I'm not sure anything beats the Glock reset. Very short and extremely audible.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not a Glock fan myself. I prefer DA/SA guns.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

The P2000 was the favorite gun of my wife.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Try the 12 or 10 lb. Hammer springs for a lighter DA trigger pull. The 12 lb. spring and 3000 round trigger job did wonders for mine. I also prefer the flat base plate on mine. An extended 45c magazine release is the best of all upgrades for the P2000.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, there is a thread at HKpro that goes back years.. Back when I had a USPc, people were changing out the hammer springs. I had a lower powered spring, but never changed it. I waited and followed the progression of the thread, but then eventually sold the gun.

SOME people had some light primer strikes with the 10 pounder. Not everyone, but after a while, once the lighter spring got broken in, some did. I have considered getting the 12 pounder. However, I want to shoot it some more. So far, I'm ok with it as is. Sure, I would like it a little lighter, but am a little paranoid about light strikes.

As for the flat base plate, I ordered two. They should be here today or on Monday. I did get another magazine in from Midway USA yesterday. I've also seen the mod for the bigger mag release. I haven't decided if I will do that. I am kinda okay with it as is.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, there is a thread at HKpro that goes back years.. Back when I had a USPc, people were changing out the hammer springs. I had a lower powered spring, but never changed it. I waited and followed the progression of the thread, but then eventually sold the gun.
> 
> SOME people had some light primer strikes with the 10 pounder. Not everyone, but after a while, once the lighter spring got broken in, some did. I have considered getting the 12 pounder. However, I want to shoot it some more. So far, I'm ok with it as is. Sure, I would like it a little lighter, but am a little paranoid about light strikes.
> 
> As for the flat base plate, I ordered two. They should be here today or on Monday. I did get another magazine in from Midway USA yesterday. I've also seen the mod for the bigger mag release. I haven't decided if I will do that. I am kinda okay with it as is.


I have over 3500 rounds through mine with the 12lb. hammer spring from HK Parts. Not one light strike (or issue of any kind) firing various ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

